# Just trying different ideas



## Texatdurango (Feb 21, 2008)

Iâ€™m just trying to iron out some wrinkles on a new pen idea.  I thought I would make the nib holder from the same acrylic as the body so when assembled I would have a nice continuous flowing body.

Now that it's done and I sit back looking at it, and something just isnâ€™t grabbing me.  Have I become so accustomed to the metal accent parts in the kits that the pen just looks too plain?

What say you, is it just too plain, is the shape off or does it indeed need some shiny metal?


----------



## tweetfaip (Feb 21, 2008)

My 2 cents:  It's too much of a good thing.  You need something to break up the shape just a bit.  Even the non kit pens (Libelle, Conklin, etc...) use something to enhance the nice look of the plastic.

Really nice job on making the threads and, well everything really!

Eric


----------



## RMB (Feb 21, 2008)

I think all it needs is a matching cap with the same awesome craftsmanship, and most importantly a tutorial to show us how you made it!


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 21, 2008)

Dang it, George. You're pushing me to order that T&D set. I don't think it needs anything at all. Looks great just like it is![^]


----------



## fiferb (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it looks fantastic. But, if you like shiny things, maybe on the cap you could put a small ring of silver or black titanium for the center band.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it looks great George. The shape of the pen will change as you make more of these and you will soon settle in on a couple of shapes that you like. Maybe doing some prototypes for shape from inexpensive wood would help you decide which way you want these pens to head. My tap and die are still in the box[V]. You're off to a great start.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> 
> What say you, is it just too plain, is the shape off or does it indeed need some shiny metal?


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 21, 2008)

It finally hit me..... off to the shop for some modification!

I think it was the blunt shape, both right behind the threads and the tip that I didn't care for.  A little reshaping on the lathe and I think the body flows more into the nib holder.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 21, 2008)

George I agree it looks great and when you take that course in jewerly making  the clip will be all you need, now anyone want to half's on a T&D in Oklahoma? 





> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Dang it, George. You're pushing me to order that T&D set. I don't think it needs anything at all. Looks great just like it is![^]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 21, 2008)

If only I were closer, Roy.

But I'd go halves w/one (or more) of the locals here. We're starting to get quite a few.


----------



## spin613 (Feb 21, 2008)

It looks *great* ! I think it adds a unique aspect of pen turning [8D] Keep it up


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 21, 2008)

This is one of those times when I have to swim against the tide.  I think it IS too plain.  I believe that findings can be effectively used to compliment and enhance the shape and appearance.  I'm not oone for the gaudiness of an Emperor or Lotus, but I'm not fond of the opposite extreme, either.  Please know that I applaud the craftsmanship, I'm just not crazy for the blandness.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it's a beautiful pen!  I tend to like the barrels where it's not just straight.  Either a little hill at the nib end going into your end, or a hill with a valley into another half hill at the end.  I don't know if I explained that right, but I think you know.[?]


----------



## broitblat (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it looks pretty good -- great workmanship and I like the matching nib holder.  I think I'd like to see some contrast in the threads that accept the cap, however.  That would break up the lower barrel a bit.

  -Barry


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it still needs a black titanium washer seperating the two sections. You need something to break it up, but remain fairly understated. 

To me one problem is the blank. The black circle in the threads seems like it SHOULD continue onto the nib holder. It doesn't and that stands outs. With a trim ring, it would provide the separation so that it doesn't stand out.


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 21, 2008)

George, very nice work!  My personal preference would be to have something else to break it up a little, but I bet there would be people that would love it just the way it is.  It definately makes me closer to ordering a T&D set. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW, looks fantastic, I want a T & D set![]


----------



## aurrida (Feb 21, 2008)

looks great, blanks not for me though. i would love it in black, boring i know. prefer how you have thinned the end but preferred the thicker thread end.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know how to swing my vote.  Can I see it with the lid on it?


----------



## R2 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think that you have produced a beautifully styled and crafted pen![^]
My first thoughts on seeing the pic. were that it grabbed your attention but needed a little relief from the slightly overpowering effect of the green. That overpowering may be attributable soley to the colour, but I don't think so.
Perhaps breaking up the mass of colour with something simple will add a touch of spice. A black thread, a black band strategically placed between the nib and the thread or even above the thread.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 21, 2008)

Not my choice in colors but I llike the shape and simplicity. Overall an excellent job, now lets see what you do with the cap.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> 
> Not my choice in colors but I like the shape and simplicity. Overall an excellent job, now lets see what you do with the cap.


Well, the caps are going to have to wait because I'm looking into ways of fabricating some centerbands!  I just brought home a piece of sterling sheet and am going to try my hand at making a few clips.

Thanks for all the comments, looks like a broad range of likes and dislikes.  Maybe that's why we make so many types and sizes of pens.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 21, 2008)

What if you were to use some of that M3 makome to make centerbands. Stuff sure is expensive, but you would be able to maximize the product with this use.  I have never made a clip, but I find the clip on my knife to be quite interesting.  It is sort of Z bent and held on with allen screws.  Perhaps not suited for this pen, but an idea useful for some sort of pen, like perhaps a 6 or 8 sided pen.  Maybe that's more of a Skiprat style to match, I don't know.  I do like this pen.  Perhaps some makome as a centerband on the cap portion would add that flare you are looking for.  Personally, I think this pen style you are running is pretty ballsy.  I'd be scared to death trying to pull that out of my hat without it exploding in my face.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 21, 2008)

George,
I like what you've done and the work is first rate, but there's something about the shape that just doesn't do it for me but I can't figure out exactly what it is.  But, regardless of the material, it is too bland looking.  Like Lou, I think it needs some "jewelry" to spice it up a bit.

As far as the sterling sheet is concerned, I hope you're not expecting a truly functional clip.  I used to do some silver work many years ago and I think you're going to find that sterling is was to soft.  Nickel silver or German silver would work a lot better and tarnish just about as fast as sterling.


----------



## johnnycnc (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome work,to say the least.
I like your concept and execution.
I would agree it could do with a small slice of hardware.
The mods you did look good on the tail,to me.
I rather preferred the more pronounced shoulder behind
the threads before,though.
Can't wait to see your cap and clip![8D]


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> ....As far as the sterling sheet is concerned, I hope you're not expecting a truly functional clip.  I used to do some silver work many years ago and I think you're going to find that sterling is was to soft.  Nickel silver or German silver would work a lot better and tarnish just about as fast as sterling.


Interesting, thanks for the heads up, I'm just scratching the surface so lots to learn.  I was over at a friendâ€™s jewelry making shop and he had several different sheets of silver.  One was very soft and he had it labeled "Dead".  Another was much more rigid and "springy" and that is the piece I got.

The more I looked at the green pen, even after reshaping it, it still didnâ€™t do it so I made another, and this time included a center band on the cap.  This shape I really like and think the homemade center band works well with it.  Anyone care to venture a guess as to what the center band is made from?

Iâ€™ve received a few interesting emails, please realize that these are NOT intended to be REAL pens, but prototypes or works in progress.  Tomorrow I'm going to try a few clips for these. 

Thanks for the good discussions and ideas.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it is cool looking in either shape.


----------



## jtate (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like the Levenger True Writer which you can see on their website:  

http://tinyurl.com/2vblce


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 22, 2008)

I really like the direction you're going.  Pens are evolving.


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 22, 2008)

Geroge. My complimmetns to your work. I like the amber one better. Perhaps the color itself does it, but the shape it's also more apealing to me.
Something I like to know. Do you have to have two sets of T&D one for the body to the cap and one for the nib holder to the body as well? If the answer is no. Where do you treat the nib holder to?
Thanks
Alex


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 22, 2008)

George - The amber pen is a wonderful design and goes well with the center band.  Makes me want to retire so I can try to keep up.  I wouldn't be surprised if one day we see your pens in Pen World.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 22, 2008)

From where I'm sitting, I'm going to guess that center band is made from an old bushing ?


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> 
> Looks like the Levenger True Writer which you can see on their website:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2vblce


Thanks for the link.  Looks like I need to browse the internet a little more and get some ideas.  Interesting how they do their centerbands, they look like they just slip over the barrel.

Their nib holders are a little more pronounced than mine which is something I need to fine tune.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alxe24_
> 
> ...Something I like to know. Do you have to have two sets of T&D one for the body to the cap and one for the nib holder to the body as well? If the answer is no. Where do you treat the nib holder to?
> Thanks
> Alex


Yes, two totally different thread sizes.  I tap the inside of the body for the nib holder to screw into then cut the outer threads for the cap to screw onto. I use a 10mm X 1mm tap for the nib threads but am not real happy with it since it is about as sloppy as kit threads but is the closest size readily available.  I'm looking into having some custom taps made that will give me a nicer fit.


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 22, 2008)

It looks pretty cool as is! But...I vote for some shiny stuff...eye catching 1[]


----------



## johncrane (Feb 22, 2008)

George very nice pens indeed well done. []


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 22, 2008)

George - Don't give up on the silver clip.  Even with soft silver there are ways to make it hard such as tumbling in stainless steel shot, pounding with a rawhide mallet and heat hardening.  With the right gauge and developing the hardness through tumbling (I know - one more tool) this may just work.  Who would have thought you could be successful with the threading before you tried it.  There's an old expression we use at work that says one test is worth a thousand opinions.  Go for it and once again prove the naysayers wrong.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice George.  I do like the revised edition, but how does it look with the cap screwed on?  What about a couple or three shallow grooves on the nib holder filled with , say, Inlace in a contrasting color?  It is a very good looking pen the way it is.


----------



## darrylm (Feb 23, 2008)

George, I do like the adjustmets you made to the green piece. I'm interested to see how you do in making your own clips and hardware.


----------



## DKF (Feb 23, 2008)

George, you are killing me.......I bought some parts from Eliot as well....just haven't had the tiem in the shop yet....can't wait to see if I can pull of somethong as nice as you are pulling off.......great ideas and craftsmanship!  Regardless of whether or not it is plain, you are pushing the envelope...


----------



## sptfr43 (Feb 23, 2008)

nice stuff ,one question, are you using a cnc also?


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaptG_
> 
> Very nice George.  I do like the revised edition, but how does it look with the cap screwed on?  What about a couple or three shallow grooves on the nib holder filled with , say, Inlace in a contrasting color?  It is a very good looking pen the way it is.


Gary, I have some metallic powder on hand, that sounds like a good idea.

Randy, I don't use a CNC, I use ETJM (eyeball to Jet Mini)


----------



## sptfr43 (Feb 23, 2008)

in that case you did an outstanding job on the pens been following the progress over at the pencraftman site and notice that most of the pens being made are done with cnc. to me that takes some of the artistry away by having a computer do all the work for you.


----------



## Nickfff (Feb 24, 2008)

what is the pencraftman site? I looked it up on google but could not locate...


----------

